# Moms jeep



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

Figured I would start a thread to follow the progress on what I am doing to my 1985 jeep Cherokee. My mother bought this jeep new in 1984 and drove it up until a few years ago. She loved this jeep more than any other vehicle and bought and sold a few new cars while owning this one. Finally she bought a Jeep liberty a few years back and parked this one. It was used off and on and then in 2009 my sister needed a 4x4 for the winter so I took it in its dilapidated shape and cleaned it up for her as a surprise.

I don't have too many pictures from before that but here are a few from when I tore it apart for new carpet and paint.

Here is my thread from when I did this work.
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f177/my-weekend-project-909137/


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

A few more pics.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2014)

Nice...what the plan for it? 

I use to have a 87, red, 4 door that I loved till some goober in a early 80's LeSabre T-boned me and totaled it. Wish I still had that old Jeep.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

OK so now to the present. My mom passed away a little over a year ago and I acquired the jeep, well nobody else wanted it. I sat on it for a year and then decided I would build it into more of an exploration vehicle so I can take my family camping, fishing and checking out ghost towns and stuff. My other jeep is built for wheeling so it kinda sucks on the highway anyway.

My plan was to keep it on 31" tires with a 3" lift and front locker. I want it low yet capable if I need it. I had bought most all the parts over the last couple months so the time was right to start building it. 

View attachment photo 1.jpg


View attachment photo 1 (2).jpg


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

Once I pulled the front wheels off I was going to slap the springs on and call it a day but it was nasty so of course what do I do? I pull the front axle to clean it up and replace some old parts. 

View attachment photo 2 (2).jpg


View attachment photo 3 (2).jpg


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

After what seemed like a day and a half of scraping, scrubbing and pressure washing I have what looked like an axle. I tossed in the Aussie locker and painted the housing up a little. 

View attachment photo 4 (2).jpg


View attachment photo 5 (2).jpg


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

Since the axle was out, I wasn't happy with the factory control arms because I know me and I get carried away when wheeling sometimes so I figured I will build this one strong from the beginning. I had a set of aftermarket lower control arms that I picked up at the junk yard a while back but then I got a wild hair and decided to build some long arms since the axle was out. I spent most of yesterday fabbing up my control arm mount/ trans mount. 

View attachment photo 2 (3).jpg


View attachment photo 3 (3).jpg


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

I used my Dual saw that I picked up last year and wouldn't you know it cut my 3/16" plate steel and that 3/16" box with little issue. I did overheat it a few times plunge cutting but it cut thats for sure. Too bad it throws metal shards like shrapnel from a bomb.

http://www.garageretreat.com/forums/f18/dual-saw-2916/


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

I set the axle back under the jeep so I could take measurements for the arms. 

View attachment photo 1 (3).jpg


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

My uncle bought a jeep with some trashed rims from sitting by the ocean but they had the right back spacing so I kept them, also I grabbed some CL special tires. I painted them with hammercoat because I like the color and it will help hide some of the peeling chrome and pitted metal. Of course I am not going for looks here so I don't really care. 

View attachment photo 3.jpg


View attachment photo 2.jpg


View attachment photo 4.jpg


View attachment photo 5.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

Thats about where I am at now. gonna try and plug away little by little til it done. I just bought a set of frame stiffners so hopefully they will show up by the weekend so I can get them mounted.

I picked up an NP231 transfer case and SYE to replace the NP207 that is in there now so maybe I will start that rebuild this week. Plus this is a 4 cylinder carbed motor so getting any performance out of it will be fun.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2014)

Speaking of building things, have you heard from AW12345 from over on Wrangler Board? Haven't seen him around in a while and I enjoyed his trail threads.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

He is on jeepforum pretty often. He just did a nice trail run in Arizona.


----------



## Barrie (May 6, 2014)

I like where this build is going Chris, please keep us updated. 


I had a 2000 Cherokee that I truly miss. Sold it to a former GF, should have sold her and kept the Cherokee. View attachment 2208


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2014)

Last night I popped the case on the TCase I bought for the jeep and I found out why it had a good price. The guy I bought it off of tried to take it apart and broke the oil pick up tube off the pump and tossed it. Good thing I have a couple spare parts laying around, hopefully they match up.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 6, 2014)

What's the old saying, when it sounds to good to be true....


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2014)

Didn't get too much done today, one of my employees wanted my old tires so I had him toss a couple of the 31's on the back for now. Also took a pic of the guts of the TCase and the broken pick up tube. 

View attachment photo 4.jpg


View attachment photo 2.jpg


View attachment photo 3.jpg


View attachment photo 1.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2014)

Got some work done today. Received my frame stiffners from ups so I installed them along with the crossmember I built last weekend. Then was able to start on one of my arms. Ill get some more pics up later since my phone only let's me attach one. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2014)

All I got done today was some rest and relaxation. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 11, 2014)

Sweet! ..... but, where's all the beach bikinis???


----------



## Chris (May 12, 2014)

They were behind me. The wife was with me so that was the last thing I wanted to be caught taking pictures of.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2014)

More pics from last saturday. 

View attachment 5.jpg


View attachment photo 1.jpg


View attachment photo 2.jpg


View attachment photo 3.jpg


View attachment photo 4.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2014)

Tonight since it has been close to 100 degrees the last few days I worked on the AC system, I am going through it looking for leaks. I have it vacuumed and so far it is holding but we will see in the morning. I have a 30lb can of R12 that I picked up from my father in law so I will try and keep it original if possible. There has to be a leak somewhere since it was empty for the last 15 years or more.


----------



## havasu (May 15, 2014)

That R-12 is like gold these days. What would it take to convert to R-134? I also have 3-4 small cans of R-12 if you get into a pinch.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2014)

Wouldn't take much just more work and a few more bucks.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2014)

R12 runs a colder ac and is original so I am trying to stick with it.


----------



## havasu (May 15, 2014)

Yep. it's good, provided you have a source for the R-12 these days.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2014)

When my tank is empty I will go to 134.  The system held vacuum all night so I am baffled on the leak, it must be tiny. It has been empty for 15+ years so it had to go somewhere, in fact I cant remember it ever working in my life and mom bought this thing new.

Now I don't know if I should go pulling the system apart replacing gaskets or leave it alone hoping for the best.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2014)

After work today the gauge showed that the system lost some pressure. There is a leak somewhere. So instead of just ripping into the old system taking the chance of causing more issues I put in a double dose of leak detector fluid and charged it just enough to kick on the compressor and run the system. I let the jeep run for about 20 minutes to get the fluid through it. I let it sit about an hour and checked for leaks but I don't see fluid anywhere, hopefully tomorrow afternoon there is a visible sign of leakage.


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2014)

Well never did find a leak, I filled the system and will just run it. If there is a leak it will show itself eventually, I put in a double dose of leak detector. For now it is blowing cold. 

I am searching my metal yards for a single piece of metal that measures 2" ID with a 3/16 wall to make my upper arms with. Then finally I can get this thing back on its feet and tear out the rear end and work on that.

All this and I decided to build a pool in my back yard so I guess we will see how many projects I can juggle at once?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 2, 2014)

Well? Any progress?


----------



## havasu (Jun 2, 2014)

He appears to have taken a detour from the jeep repair and decided to remove the interior walls of his house. I blame it on his ADHD.


----------



## Barrie (Jun 2, 2014)

I think your right Havasu.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah the ADHD has kicked in lately, that and when momma doesn't let me work in the garage I have to do something. Plan was to work on the jeep this last weekend but that didn't happen, now the plan is for next weekend. we will see how that goes. Here is what I did at the house. Made my tiny living room into a normal sized one.


----------



## MarkWood (Jun 3, 2014)

Need a drywall/floor man?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 3, 2014)

^Day late to the party.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah if you would have called me Friday I would have flown you out here, I hate both drywall and floors.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks a 100% better Chris, nice job!


----------



## Barrie (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice work Chris, looks beautiful.


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2014)

So the jeep has been neglected lately. Still cleaning up the garage after the wall removal project. Not gonna have time to work on it again until after the 4th of July.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow moms jeep got put on the back burner. I have remodeled the house, redid the entire back yard, working on the mountain house, put fuel injection on the FIL jeep all while this one sits on jack stands in the garage with a days worth of work to be back on its own wheels.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like you been hanging around with Mark wood...


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2014)

Must be.

I guess it will just wait til winter.


----------



## MarkWood (Aug 13, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Sounds like you been hanging around with Mark wood...



HEY! My projects always get done..............eventually


----------



## MarkWood (Aug 13, 2014)

Speaking of projects I finally towed the yota to the shop this past saturday. I got tired of it sitting on the trailer in the yard havent heard anything about it yet but atleast im not lookin at it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2014)

Jeep is still on the back burner. At 110 out working in the garage is the last thing on my mind. I have decided to put AC in the garage tho. Looking at Mini Split units now.


----------



## havasu (Sep 16, 2014)

A mini split for the garage is a great way to cool down things in the garage.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 16, 2014)

Gee, you're only 41* hotter than our high today...


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2014)

Thats it? 


It's about 72 here today............


In my office.


----------



## havasu (Sep 16, 2014)

Chris...look up. I just had my TV go to an emergency alert. There is a flash flood in Winchester right now, headed your way.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2014)

Best flood we have had in years.


----------



## havasu (Sep 17, 2014)

I didn't get any fun floods or nothing...must be only for you rich folks.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2014)

Yup us rich folks in the cheapest town in So Cal. My house cost as much as your car.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2016)

Seeing how it has been a year and a half without an update.

I moved from my old house last January and into my new home then remodeled my garage before I filled it full of junk. I am up to a three car with a one car shop attached and it is still not enough room. 

View attachment IMG_2399.JPG


View attachment IMG_2409.JPG


View attachment IMG_2410.JPG


View attachment IMG_2411.JPG


View attachment IMG_2465.JPG


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2016)

More random garage pics.... 

View attachment IMG_2466.JPG


View attachment IMG_2471.JPG


View attachment IMG_2475.JPG


View attachment IMG_2482.JPG


View attachment IMG_2485.JPG


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2016)

Few more...... 

View attachment IMG_2493.JPG


View attachment IMG_2604.JPG


View attachment IMG_2606.JPG


View attachment IMG_2607.JPG


View attachment IMG_2614.JPG


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2016)

Now onto the jeep, It was about 4-5 months ago when I was finally able to pull it into the garage and get some work done. I got the front arms finished up and put them on. Got my steering built and on, it is a mix of grand cherokee V* parts and stock with a tie rod flip on the driver side to give it a little more clearance. Also got the NP 231 Tcase built and installed the AA Slip yoke eliminator. 

I won a set of JK bumpers at a local offroad event and was able to sell them for 1800 so I decided to sink that cash into a new set of wheels and tires, ended up going with 33 10.50 R15 BFG Mud terrains.

I have a set of 3" lift soft ride Skyjacker rear springs, a gas tank skid and shackle relocation brackets to put on the rear before I can make new driveshafts, than it is hopefully on the road for some testing.

It has been sitting so long it won't start, I need to pull the carb and clean it up at some point.

Also a buddy of mine bought a wrecked 98 Cherokee for parts for his so I stole the newer seats out of it for mine, they are gonna look nice but I have to do some unibody work first as they has different mounts. I bought a set of indiglo dash faces which of course I screwed one up on installation so instead of buying a new set I got all new LED lights for the dash that light it up real nice. Makes it look like a much newer vehicle.

The only thing I am contemplating for the future is a motor swap. I would love a V6 or V8 with an auto trans. I know I would be more enticed to drive it more so I will toss that around for maybe next year. 

View attachment IMG_3774.JPG


View attachment IMG_2504.JPG


View attachment IMG_3773 (1).JPG


View attachment IMG_3775 (1).JPG


View attachment IMG_3859 (1).JPG


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2016)

Really don't know why no matter what I do my pictures are sideways? They show up straight on my PC and even when I save them and rotate they are still sideways when I upload them. 

View attachment IMG_3857.JPG


View attachment IMG_3880.JPG


View attachment IMG_4217.JPG


View attachment IMG_3878.JPG


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2016)

And the tires.... 

View attachment IMG_4182.JPG


View attachment IMG_4181.JPG


----------



## havasu (Apr 12, 2016)

Damn, that's nice. I need to find me one.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2016)

They are like 500 bucks on CL.


----------



## Chris (Apr 13, 2016)

Put the front tires on. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage (Apr 16, 2016)

looking good chris, qne the shop looks great.  love the cabinets


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2016)

In still paying for them. 

I'm out here today trying to get the rear end done. It's been one of those days where I got a late start and then every little annoyance or problem that could happened happened.

The entire rear is bolt on stuff but when they did the mock ups for the parts they did not do them on an 85 Cherokee but more like a 98.  Everything on mine is slightly different.

My gas tank skid had to be persuaded to fit because I'm sure it was based off a plastic tank and not a steel gas tank with crimps halfway up that i had to bend out of the way. Than the trailer hitch wouldn't go on without a bunch of grinding.

New leaf spring center pin was larger than the hole in the plate. My 31 year old bolts did not want to work with me.

It's been one thing after another.


----------



## havasu (Apr 16, 2016)

How is your cold today?


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2016)

My cold is Vitamin C, Zinc, Motrin, Claritan D and a gallon of water. It's here but tolerable with the meds. My head was pounding this morning hence the late start plus I had an employee here planting about 20 trees and putting in a bunch of irrigation so that took away from the jeep. Got everything on, I need new Ubolts as mine barely hold the nut on, I need about 1/2" longer. Didn't get to the Driveshafts and realized I need to put all new brakes on the rear. It was just a slave cylinder out but now the brakes are frozen on, gonna make it a pain to get them off. Was hoping to not spend much on that axle since I have one on my workbench that I will be building to put in this jeep. A Chrysler 8.25 is way stronger than the Dana 35. Instead of pulling the carb to clean it I pulled the fuel line off the fuel filter which is a few inched from thecarb and put a little funnel on it and poured in carb cleaner straight and let it sit all day. Fired right up this afternoon. I had to cut my muffler off to get to all the work I was doing and the little 4 banger actually sounds pretty good with just a cat. I have a flowmaster that I will put on and I stole the tail piece off the donor jeep that was sitting in my yard all year which is 1/2" bigger pipe so that should help.

Not sure if I will get back at it in the morning, I worked myself hard today and know I am gonna be hurting. Hopefully coffee and motrin can motivate me. 

View attachment jeep.jpg


View attachment Jeep1.jpg


View attachment jeep2.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 17, 2016)

Looking really good.


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2016)

It's mobile again. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2016)

new brakes all around that work great
Made some driveshafts today and put new exhaust from the cat back. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 17, 2016)

I bet that thing would make it all the way to my house when you decide to sell it.


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2016)

I bet it would.

I can't sell it, there is no way I could recover what I have into it. Labor of love I guess.

I need to find the laminated photo from when my parents bought it new in 84. It was my parents, me and my brother and sister. I was 5. A lot of memories in that car, I learned to drive in it in the middle of the desert.


----------



## havasu (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh. I totally understand.


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2016)

I almost sold it for 500 before I started this process. Told myself if the guy didn't buy it I would build it. Would have saved me thousands and countless hours if he would have just bought it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice Chris! I use to have an 86, Red Cherokee that was totaled when some idiot T-boned me in an intersection long time ago. Love that body style and think about getting another one at times. Just what I need is another project.


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2016)

My brothers father in law had an 84 he was going to scrap. It sat for 13 years. A buddy and I picked it up about six months ago. So far we got that one fired up and moving but it has some sort of knock in the motor.

I think I just like working on cars.


----------

